# CFIA to Look Into Food Supply Vulnerabilities



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2009)

_Mod Squad:  Posted here because it's a domestic non-military threat issue, but if you feel it belongs elsewhere, be my guest - thanks._

Specifically, "Assessing the vulnerabilities in Canada’s food supply to intentional contamination."

MERX posting and full Statement of Work attached.


----------

